# SV Brisket Re-heat



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 4, 2022)

I've had the SV for a few months now but I'm still loving to learn all of it's many uses. Last night I re-heated a chunk of brisket point that I had frozen for dinner. Did it at 165 degrees for 2 hours (per meatchurch vid on YT). 

I was amazed at how good it turned out and how similar it was to when we first ate it. It was great to have weeknight brisket! I'll be using this method moving forward anytime I need to re-heat brisket. Would highly recommend.  Another win for the SV


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 4, 2022)

I've yet to use my SV for reheating. But, I love it for everything else. Your brisket looks mighty fine. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 4, 2022)

That's the best aspect about sous vide, leftovers without over cooking. 
Tritip off the Weber






Next week off sous vide right from the freezer






Got to love all this new stuff, makes life easy. RAY


----------



## tbern (Nov 4, 2022)

thanks for sharing your method! that brisket looks delicious!!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 4, 2022)

Great call Tyler. Nice thing is you can set it up early in the morning, let it go all day, and come home to a really good meal. We've actually had brisket come out better after the SV bath then when it first came off the smoker. Simmering in it's own juices can really tenderize it and enhance the flavors deep into the meat.

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 4, 2022)

Ok you may have just given me a reason to get a SV.... that looks really good for left overs!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 4, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I've yet to use my SV for reheating. But, I love it for everything else. Your brisket looks mighty fine.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. The SV continues to impress me


sawhorseray said:


> That's the best aspect about sous vide, leftovers without over cooking.
> Tritip off the Weber
> View attachment 647731
> 
> ...


Those are some mighty fine looking leftovers there Ray. The SV is a pretty handy gadget for sure


tx smoker said:


> Great call Tyler. Nice thing is you can set it up early in the morning, let it go all day, and come home to a really good meal. We've actually had brisket come out better after the SV bath then when it first came off the smoker. Simmering in it's own juices can really tenderize it and enhance the flavors deep into the meat.
> 
> Robert


Right on the money Robert, I can definitely tell that it enhanced the flavors and tenderness. I was curious how long you could let it go for. You mentioned you have kept them in the bath all day? Wasn't sure if there was a point where it might get over tenderized? 


civilsmoker said:


> Ok you may have just given me a reason to get a SV.... that looks really good for left overs!


Yes sir, this is a good enough reason alone to get a SV. It seems to have many uses, which I am slowly discovering. Fun toy for sure!


----------



## LoydB (Nov 4, 2022)

It is without doubt the #1 way to reheat leftovers. Another great use - turn the temp down to 40 degrees and use it to quickly thaw out frozen stuff.


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 5, 2022)

I have gotten to the point where i take my whole brisket when its done and put it in the fridge.  Then the next day I slice it and bag it and vacuum seal it in meal size portions.

Then when I want brisket I pull it out and right into my sousvide for a few hours.
It is always as good as the stuff I had the first day.


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 7, 2022)

LoydB said:


> It is without doubt the #1 way to reheat leftovers. Another great use - turn the temp down to 40 degrees and use it to quickly thaw out frozen stuff.


Brilliant! Thanks for the tip Loyd


----------



## clifish (Nov 7, 2022)

I love the SV,  last week I had a half rack of BB sealed and frozen from a previous cook.  Let it ride in the SV and FOB which I like.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> I was amazed at how good it turned out and how similar it was to when we first ate it.


Yup . Works great , and it sure looks good . Nice work . I did one yesterday . Ate from it last night and I'm going to save a hunk for a later SV date . 



civilsmoker said:


> Ok you may have just given me a reason to get a SV..


I case you need more encouragement . This was in the freezer about
 3 months .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2022)

I think at some point a SV will be as common as a toaster.
They do so many things, everybody will have one!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 7, 2022)

Thank you for the info! I’ve been trying to convince my wife for a year now, I’m using this thread to support my argument.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm still a hold out, but then again I still don't own a cell phone. I will admit that you folks certainly make a strong case for buying an SV.

Chris


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Thank you for the info! I’ve been trying to convince my wife for a year now, I’m using this thread to support my argument.


I keep my wife happy with my sous vide by keeping her supplied with sous vide Cheesecakes! I kinda like them too though.


----------



## clifish (Nov 8, 2022)

kawboy said:


> I keep my wife happy with my sous vide by keeping her supplied with sous vide Cheesecakes! I kinda like them too though.


Cheesecakes?  or cheese steaks?  Like to see how a cheesecake is done?


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2022)

clifish said:


> Cheesecakes?  or cheese steaks?  Like to see how a cheesecake is done?


Cheese Cakes. They are made in individual 4oz jars. My favorite is the lemon curd. I've made grasshopper and turtle as well. everyone that's tried them, love them. you make the cheese cake batter and fill the canning jars. Lemon curd goes into its own jars. They go into the bath for 75 minutes at 176 degrees. Once fully chilled the curd gets added to the cheese cake. Add a graham cracker crumble to serve!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 8, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I think at some point a SV will be as common as a toaster.
> They do so many things, everybody will have one!
> Al


I agree Al. I use mine more than my toaster already!


bauchjw said:


> Thank you for the info! I’ve been trying to convince my wife for a year now, I’m using this thread to support my argument.


Best of luck to you! She won't be disappointed


gmc2003 said:


> I'm still a hold out, but then again I still don't own a cell phone. I will admit that you folks certainly make a strong case for buying an SV.
> 
> Chris


Cell phones are overrated and can't make you perfectly cooked meats lol. I would definitely prioritize the SV. 


kawboy said:


> I keep my wife happy with my sous vide by keeping her supplied with sous vide Cheesecakes! I kinda like them too though.





kawboy said:


> Cheese Cakes. They are made in individual 4oz jars. My favorite is the lemon curd. I've made grasshopper and turtle as well. everyone that's tried them, love them. you make the cheese cake batter and fill the canning jars. Lemon curd goes into its own jars. They go into the bath for 75 minutes at 176 degrees. Once fully chilled the curd gets added to the cheese cake. Add a graham cracker crumble to serve!


??!! Wow! I have to try this. Thanks for sharing! Yet another function of the magical SV


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 8, 2022)

kawboy said:


> I keep my wife happy with my sous vide by keeping her supplied with sous vide Cheesecakes!


Good man . They are good . If you have an Instant pot look up the recipe for that . They're good too . 


clifish said:


> Like to see how a cheesecake is done?


----------



## kawboy (Nov 8, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Good man . They are good . If you have an Instant pot look up the recipe for that . They're good too .
> Here's a few of mine.
> View attachment 648107
> 
> View attachment 648108


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 8, 2022)

When I cook an additional butt for the freezer, I do an ice bath on the whole butt, then refrigerate overnight to firm it up. Then I slice it top-to-bottom (just like a pork steak), and slightly freeze the slices before vacuum sealing.  After a SV reheat, the meat comes out just like it was freshly broken down.


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 12, 2022)

So first, yea.... i use my sous vide and my large air fryer more then anything else in my house. stove, stovetop, and microwave combined.  Its amazing what you will start throwing in them once you think about it.

Thats said OMFG  i never thought about cheese cake!  Im fully game to try [email protected]  lol


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 14, 2022)

Best way to thaw and reheat a 3 lb Chuckie that was smoked then SV'd to 135 then frozen?

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 14, 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 14, 2022)

I would say depends on how you preserved it.  For me I would have sliced it up then vac sealed it in meals.  Then just pulled 1 when ever I wanted a meal and sous vide it at 140 - 150 for a couple hours so it was warm.  Just did it today with some pulled park from a couple months back.  Was still some fo the best pulled pork I ever had.(just the 4th time I had it. lol.)


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 14, 2022)

If it was a full chuck roast I would just throw it into the water back for a 3 - 4 hours then eat it.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 15, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> I would say depends on how you preserved it.  For me I would have sliced it up then vac sealed it in meals.  Then just pulled 1 when ever I wanted a meal and sous vide it at 140 - 150 for a couple hours so it was warm.  Just did it today with some pulled park from a couple months back.  Was still some fo the best pulled pork I ever had.(just the 4th time I had it. lol.)


Thanks for the tip; slicing and separating into indivual meals. Probably a lot less waste in the long run.

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 15, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> If it was a full chuck roast I would just throw it into the water back for a 3 - 4 hours then eat it.


Thanks


----------



## dr k (Nov 15, 2022)

Reheat 1 degree below your original cook temp in the SV. 








			A Practical Guide to Sous Vide Cooking


----------

